# Paranoid



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> I just got my cruze two days ago its a ls so 1.8l motor six speed standard trans, I'm a little paranoid that the 1.8l motor is going to be the black sheep of the cruze kind like my 2.4l cobalt was . The aftermarket I hope will be good for the 1.8l , I emailed zz performance on working on the cruze seeing as how they put the 2.4l cobalt aftermarket up there but got no response. Maybe , hopefully I will be wrong.


Honestly because the 1.8 has been around longer theres already more parts for it from what ive seen


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am also wondering if later on if these cars are going to become hondized,like in the motor swapping fact because if so it would be awesome to have the cobalt 2.4l with the zzp turbo kit with the six speed manual trans


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you bought a Cruze just to make it fast you bought the wrong car...


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't buy it to make it fast I know its not and probably never will be but it would be awesome to make it fast, just like every other car that's not fast lol. I don't really even car about aftermarket stuff but it would be nice I believe I am growing up bc I like the cruze compared to my 2.4l cobalt.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> If you bought a Cruze just to make it fast you bought the wrong car...


Words of the wise. 



wesg631 said:


> I didn't buy it to make it fast I know its not and probably never will be but it would be awesome to make it fast, just like every other car that's not fast lol. I don't really even car about aftermarket stuff but it would be nice I believe I am growing up bc I like the cruze compared to my 2.4l cobalt.


The Cruze can be fast. But how fast do you want it to be. 
Say if you want a 10 second Cruze, won't happen unless you drop $50 000 or more into it (just a guesstimate, don't judge the random figure i threw out here) 

If you want a nice daily driver that has enough power to enjoy on the roads and enough to have fun on a track, that is possible, but the Cruze aftermarket support needs to grow before you can even consider making it fast.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> Words of the wise.
> 
> 
> The Cruze can be fast. But how fast do you want it to be.
> ...


agree!!


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think if it can go a high or mid 13 in the quater it would be fast enough I know the after market needs to grow but it should I mean the car is fairly new so I'm not to worried and 50,000 is a lot I would rather take a vette lol


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Put a turbo on that 1.8. Can't do that to the 1.4T because it already has it! In other words the 1.4 turbo has no room left for mods, well ok maybe a bit but not the turbo itself seeing as it's integrated into the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

wesg631 said:


> I think if it can go a high or mid 13 in the quater it would be fast enough I know the after market needs to grow but it should I mean the car is fairly new so I'm not to worried and 50,000 is a lot I would rather take a vette lol


Well, I have the Eco so speed is not a concern, but I wonder what our transmissions were built to handle?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The Auto is built for somewhere around 250ft/tq but often times they hold much more just fine
The Manual will obviously hold a bit more than the automatic due to not having a torque converter

edit: but to stay on topic, Yes the 1.8 will be the "black sheep" most likely. This happens whenever a model is introduced with 2 different engine types. The lower of the two (especially if one is turbo'd) will be ignored for the most part. You'll see some parts, but you'll never make the same power as the 1.4, sorry dude


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

in five years you may be laughing at all of us when we have blown turbos and your still chugging along!!! LOL


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Cobalt SS models were made to be pocket rockets. I believe, growing up or not, the days of a small front wheel drive power laden beefed up factory Brembo's equipped toy like the SS are OVER. Gas prices are going from insane to plain unaffordable like in Europe, the bad news is here to stay. How many kids with fat wallets are there to support these anymore? Not enough. If the wallet is fat, buy a Vette. But get one before they commit sacrelidge and put a "on demand" cylinder sequencing system on the bad boy. Jeckyll / Hyde under the hood and TSB's anyone???


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...an ANALOGY: If you want HEMI-car resale value, buy a HEMI. If you want ECONO-car resale value, you buy something _else_ and slap an imitation HEMI decal on it, and drive it as if it really did have a HEMI in it.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

if the 1.8L engine in the cruze is the same austrian-built motor that is in the saturn Astra, then u can buy the turbo kit that is available from the factory for the astra sister Vauxhall that is sold in England.


----------



## wesg631 (Mar 29, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> if the 1.8L engine in the cruze is the same austrian-built motor that is in the saturn Astra, then u can buy the turbo kit that is available from the factory for the astra sister Vauxhall that is sold in England.


Yea that is if they are the same motor and shipping would be really expensive I would bet


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

sedanman said:


> Put a turbo on that 1.8. Can't do that to the 1.4T because it already has it! In other words the 1.4 turbo has no room left for mods, well ok maybe a bit but not the turbo itself seeing as it's integrated into the exhaust manifold.


Do you kno how easy it is to have any performance shop fab up a manifold that you can throw a bigger snail on?pretty affordable actually and wouldnt be too surprised if zzp doesnt develop one sooner or later.and theres quite a bit of room left in the car for modifications.the block is just like ss's...forged pistons and iron block.granted if you throw a bigger turbo on youre gonna have to lower the compression to the 8:1 area...9.5:1 is too high.my guess is this:
zzp's bolt ons + trifecta tune + zzp or injen intake= +200hp and 250lbs torque..in a 35 mpg car.build the block and bigger turbo 300+ will easily be achieved.all about the dream and money.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Why lower compression. If the internals are as strong as you say they are then boost+higher compression should be fine with a good tune. 



ChevyPower said:


> Words of the wise.
> 
> 
> The Cruze can be fast. But how fast do you want it to be.
> ...


lol 50K 

To the OP:
You never really know how the aftermarket community will support your vehicle. The performance trim or even best motor offered doesn't always get the most support. Case in point the G6s. Give it time and see what develops.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ Why lower compression. If the internals are as strong as you say they are then boost+higher compression should be fine with a good tune.


TurboByGarrett.com - Turbo Tech102
^ Turbo101

higher compression + boost = detonation.
ever wonder why s2000's are knocked down from 12:1 comp. to 9:1 or 8.5:1.
I would love for someone to push the stock block and see what its limits are..but I'll be happy with a custom mani and a gt3076r.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tehcor said:


> TurboByGarrett.com - Turbo Tech102
> ^ Turbo101
> 
> higher compression + boost = detonation.
> ...


It only ='s detonation when you dont tune it correctly and control temps. I've seen 11:1 ratios safely run up to 11psi and last. So don't give me that "turbo tech 101" BS. Right fuel, right temps, right timming and you can safely run higher compression ratios considering the internals can handle it.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It only ='s detonation when you dont tune it correctly and control temps. I've seen 11:1 ratios safely run up to 11psi and last. So don't give me that "turbo tech 101" BS. Right fuel, right temps, right timming and you can safely run higher compression ratios considering the internals can handle it.


11psi?lmao wtf is the point of building a block and bigger turbo if youre gonna run 11 psi.and yes it is all about the tune..but youre missing the whole point of the BUILT BLOCK and BIGGER TURBO.I wouldnt drop that kind of money to boost at stock psi.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

tehcor said:


> 11psi?lmao wtf is the point of building a block and bigger turbo if youre gonna run 11 psi.and yes it is all about the tune..but youre missing the whole point of the BUILT BLOCK and BIGGER TURBO.I wouldnt drop that kind of money to boost at stock psi.


11psi on 2 different sized turbos is not the same. You don't need to "build the block" when a set of rods and pistons would do lol. But whatever I should have specified. Either way higher compression and more "boost" CFMs always yield more power. Is it safer to lower compression? Of course but in the right hands I've seen em last as long as the OEMs originally intended.


Also. Stock PSI on the 1.8 is actually measured in inches of mercury lolololol


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> 11psi on 2 different sized turbos is not the same. You don't need to "build the block" when a set of rods and pistons would do lol. But whatever I should have specified. Either way higher compression and more "boost" CFMs always yield more power. Is it safer to lower compression? Of course but in the right hands I've seen em last as long as the OEMs originally intended.


ohhh ok my bad i get what you mean now. I thought you were saying run 11psi being built.But I do agree...Rods and pistons and more than likely head gasket and studs...and the block should be able to handle a decent amount.I should've specified too...I didnt mean build as in stroked and resleeved and all..just the before mentioned stuff.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

you can make the car however fast you want but you gotta dish out some $.
Its not worth it on a cruze. Cruzes are for Crrrrruuuuuuuzin dude lol


----------

